# 10 or 12?



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

*Shooting snows with a 10g or 12*​
10 gage617.65%12 gage 3"1647.06%12 gage 3.5"1235.29%Smaller gages00.00%


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What is shot at snow geese more 12 gage or 10 gage. I see more 12 3.5" out there and in the store then 10's. But a 10 packs so much more then a 12 does. So why the rush for a 12 3.5"?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i shoot snows with a 12 ga. with 3'' shells because thats the only gun i have and the shells were free. However i would love to get a beretta 20 ga. because i can shoot 60 geese a day and not feel sore. if you use a 10 ga. you'll rip the meat right off the bird.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

nope...sorry that does not happen. I get more kill shots with it then cripples. Hence the reason for my question and pole. Not saying anything bad about 12's...I got both a 3" and 3.5". The 10g just works so much better.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i was hunting beside someone with a 10 ga. and the guy was blowing wings and other parts off. altho i hunt in a place where you can get really close to geese and if your a good shot you can hunt with a .410, and you can hunt with only a dozen decoys and one lost goose isn't that bad when you have 50 others beside you. anyway if a bird runs away i chase it with my ski-doo


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been hunting with my 10 for 7 years or so now and have never blown a part off a bird. I did some mass damage to a rooster one time but who hasn't. Its just you dont see ammo for 10 gage and you dont see 10's at the store very much anymore.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I love shooting my ten but ammo is so expensive so I pick my spots when I use it, but it is sure nice to have


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Agreed...the thing is though the new inovations that they are coming up with for the 12 3" and 3.5" I feel are not being used on the 10. There is a few things, but I feel the older sheels that had more weight to them did a better job of killing birds and had the same range as these newer, lighter, higher speed rounds we shoot today. I feel led has improved greatly with the higher speed but steel I'm still thinking about. I do very well with 2 3/4 shots that are doing 1550 fps on ducks. I go to my 3.5" doing the same speed and I find they are not bringing down the birds as well or at all. I'm a big fan of the Federal F shot and Remington TT shot for hunting geese. Both rounds are no longer made. The thing is the TT had a range of up to 90 yards though a 10 gage. And thats droping dead. I have yet to find a shot to replace them though. I guess I'll have to keep looking though :beer:


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

I went from the 10 down to the 12 3.5 inch shell. The draw is so much better with the 12 on decoying birds it seems unreal after using a 10 for a few years. To replace your TT or F go to hevi-STEEL BB but I don't think they have it in 10g. Also to help get a wad wizard or pattenmaster choke, mid range for decoying to close pass shots and extended for spring snows. Make sure the chokes have the wad stopper and the patternmaster I have has been working great for me so far. Can't wait to use the extended for spring snows.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use the full that came with the 10. It is all I need. I just find the performance of the newer shells to fall short of what the older ones did. I'll be the first to say the F shot was a hard shot to use. The only way it was any good was at jumping. You get a group of birds out of a field and send a F shot though it and you'd see some amazing resalts. Better then anything else I have found. To date my best has been 7 with one shot.

The heavy shot I have to played around with too much. I use my 12 3" mostly for ducks now. Deadly with 2 3/4. Back in its day it was a really good goose gun. But it does not compair to my 10. I do have a 3.5" 12 and but dont use it much for geese. I just found a choke for it (Maveric 91) that could be used for shooting geese it is used mostly for upland. I will look into the wad wizard or pattenmaster choke that was mentioned.


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

I've made shots at ranges w/ a 10 that are jaw dropping. I sold it several years ago and now shoot a 3.5. While the 3.5 is great, it's not the old 10 gauge. It can never do things the 10 would do. There is just no substitute for the extra pellets it packs. I wish someone would make an 8 gauge again, LOL. I'd have to try it too!


----------



## ornoman (Nov 16, 2006)

10 gauge all the way , only draw back is swinging quickly on ultra close shots.However for most shots it is great , especially if the birds aren't flat out commiting.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

is a 12 guage with 2 3/4 triple b shells good for geese?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

in my opinon yes they are


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

55lb pse bow


----------

